# GW prices? C'mon...



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

I know this has probably been mentioned before but I just went to the GW online store to order a few more units for my Tau army. 

12 Fire Warriors $50
Devilfish APC $55
Sniper Drone Team $50!!!

Am I missing something here? I know this is an expensive hobby but this just doesn't add up to me. 

The sniper team is what? 3 modified gun drones and a spotter model. 50 bucks for 4 minis?? On the same site I can get 4 gun drones for $16. Are they the same size? They look pretty similar. 

I'm thinking I could probably convert a couple of gun drones and a Fire Warrior and make my own sniper drone team for less than half the price.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

dude, you ordered it at that price? 0.o

I'd just go hunting for a discount store 

look online, there are loads of them

M


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

yea raid the discount stores best way

and yep has been mentioned tonnes of times the whole is gw ripping us off argument has been done lol


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

At the moment I think some models are over priced, but there are many others that I think are almost too cheap. I suppose that across a whole army it balances out.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

yes we all know there ripping us off, heck 10 metal guardsmen for £20, I can get 10 metal Germans for £11


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

1 Necron Wraith: £12 :shok:


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Well Discount stores are definitely a place to go. Now where can you get your Wargaming essentials at a Discount price? :biggrin:

There are plenty of places online so look around!


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

The models, books, paints and whatever else GW touches may be expensive, but the market (us) has sustained it enough to keep GW afloat. Am I saying that it is directly our fault that GW costs an arm and a leg, no, but I seem to be hopping a lot.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Concrete Hero said:


> Well Discount stores are definitely a place to go. Now where can you get your Wargaming essentials at a Discount price? :biggrin:


They don't sell anything Necron.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

5 Chaos Knights, £12.

Morale of the Story, come to Fantasy.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

darklove said:


> They don't sell anything Necron.


umm

http://www.maelstromgames.co.uk/index.php?act=cat&cre=min-40k-nec#necrons

http://www.giftsforgeeks.org.uk/p/category/0710049060-Necrons/

yeah they do


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> umm
> 
> http://www.maelstromgames.co.uk/index.php?act=cat&cre=min-40k-nec#necrons
> 
> ...


I was specifically refering to the Discount Wargaming website that people keep pushing.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

http://www.discount-wargames.co.uk/Necron/cat27375_22230.aspx

yeah they do


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

darklove said:


> I was specifically refering to the Discount Wargaming website that people keep pushing.


I thought it was just a generic tem, had never heard of them, but as proven above, yeah they do


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

When I clicked through from their main page it just kept saying '0 product(s) found'. It must have been a temporary bug.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Send Concrete Hero a Private Message, I am sure he can hook you up with anything you want.


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

darklove said:


> They don't sell anything Necron.


I've been picking up NIB Necron stuff on ebay for like 40% off the MSRP.

Being as I eat, sleep, and shit 40K these days, the hobby is quite reasonably priced. Last night I think I spent $100 at a bar, now that's a rip off!!


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

I think it depends how much time you spend building/painting/playing with what you've bought.

If you spend 10 mins building them, then play with them once or twice a year, then it's probably a waste of money.

If you spend a week building and painting them then play with them twice a week the value for money goes up massively.


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

well since your in Aus try scrap dragon, its cheaper then GW, way cheaper


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Said it once, I will say it again. If you do nto like the way they price, ebay what you have! GW is expensive, but if you want a really expensive hobby go build model trains, or play a CCG, THOSE are expensive.

I have spent $1,200 (not including Forgeworld) on 20,000 points of Eldar, deals are to be had, just look for em.


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

The point of the thread wasn't entirely about GW being over or under priced. Like I said I know this can be an expensive hobby, trust me I know that and I'm really not one to complain about that kinda thing.

But those kinds of inconsistencies just seem odd. I would be happy to pay $25 - $30 for my sniper drone team, considering I could get 4 regular gun drones for $16, and there is a little more to the sniper drone models. But $50 doesn't seem right. 

Like I said are the sniper drones much larger then the regular gun drones?


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

not overly larger no and not worth 50bucks like a space marine thunderfire cannon $85aus is bullshit it tends to price models on game play value or how effective they are


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

well put spike tbh GW is doing the right thing with uber powerful units, they make them cost restrictive so people tend not to take an army of the best stuff its the same in fantasy.

pain in the backside, yes but at the same time it keeps things strategic.

but as said there are discount places available which bring things down


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

yes i'm an avid ebayer and discount store shopper myself i'm a tradesman and if i can get something cheaper elsewhere i will


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I have a sniper drone in front of me, and they aren't appreciably larger than a regular drone. The stabilisers and railrife would need to be made up, but that isn't difficult with some sprue and a couple of pieces of plasticard.

Yes, I did buy the sniper drone team (but when it first came out and was cheaper) however, I sold the leader and two custom sniper drones (made from plastic ones - with instructions on how-to as well) to a clubmate for $30. I wanted the drones for an SF RPG I play/run.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I am, as usual, disappointed to read another complaining thread about GW prices. But this time i promise i won't lose my rag and shout.

I buy all my models direct from a GW store, unless of course theyre no longer available. GW croydon has been good to me, its staff are my friends (and in one case, my housemate) and its table is a home away from home.

I consider GW prices to be, in all honesty, great value for money. For what you get out of them, not just in model terms, but in terms of the company, advice, japery, games, time, etc etc... it's entirely worth it.


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

Hudson said:


> well put spike tbh GW is doing the right thing with uber powerful units, they make them cost restrictive so people tend not to take an army of the best stuff its the same in fantasy.
> 
> pain in the backside, yes but at the same time it keeps things strategic.
> 
> but as said there are discount places available which bring things down


Heh you couldn't be further from the truth. GWs prices are so high because they want to make money. It has nothing to do with game balancing.



torealis, I think your point is cute. But in all honesty if you think your getting value for money spending £40 on a little metal cannon and a techmarine I think your crazy. Hell, do you want to buy some magic beans?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

for £40 quid I can get 3 metal flak 88 cannons , more guns for same amount = more value for money


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Look at warhammer the way one of my friends looks at poker tournaments he plays in. You pay the fee, you get chips or models and you can do what you want with them. In poker, win or lose you have payed for the tournament If nothing else, you have paid for the hours you have spent painting and playing warhammer. If you can sell your models for a profit, congradulations. If not, you have paid for many hours of entertainment.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, it is in my oppion that if you buy somthing then never use it it is a waste of money,whereas if you do use it it is a bargin. for example: i bought the mines of moria set for £40, and never used it-waste of money. the big ork battle set cost me £100, and i have enjoyed buiding and painting it, and now i enjoy playing with it all the time-£100 for as much enjoyment as i want yells bargin to me-not a waste of money. it is all relative to your situation and how you will use it. if you save up for 6 weeks for something then it is sweeter than if you spend your entire paycheck on it as soon as you get it-also healther on your balance. so prices are fair unless you are buying 3000pts worth of orks in one go, especialy if you play fantasy.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

To summarize, there are much more expensive hobbies. A lot more.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

chrisman 007 said:


> To summarize, there are much more expensive hobbies. A lot more.


like collecting REAL WWII tanks and fixing them?.......oh wait thats still cheaper :biggrin:


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Gobbo said:


> torealis, I think your point is cute. But in all honesty if you think your getting value for money spending £40 on a little metal cannon and a techmarine I think your crazy. Hell, do you want to buy some magic beans?


Ok, say for example that i did want a Thunderfire Cannon... a) it's actually £30, but i suppose the price is irrelevant... so i save around 25% on average by buying online, so i save about £7.50? does that include postage? I just took a look on a few sites, and it seemed that postage was usually extra, so thats another £3-5, so i'll save around £2-4? First, i have to wait a couple of days for it, and probably (definitely in the case of bigger boxes) be in the house when they are delivered. So i have saved myself a small amount of money at the expense of convenience and speed. Honestly, is it worth it?

For some, sure, it'll be worth it. For me? To take that cannon into Croydon (where, incidentally, i do all my hobby) would be a slap in the face for my friends that work there, and i'm not too keen on that. I support my store because the location and people mean alot to me.

I can see this applying far less in the states, where GW stores are few and far between (and seem to be dying still...) but in the UK, if you live in a major city or large town, i don't think there's much of an excuse. If the atmosphere of a busy saturday/sunday with all the kids there isn't your thing... pop down in a week day. We've got a couple of guys that i'd happily go to the pub with that i've met this way. I've picked up tips, received advice and compliments this way, and there's no way i'd be there if i bought off the net and saved myself two bob.



> or £40 quid I can get 3 metal flak 88 cannons , more guns for same amount = more value for money


but stella, i (theoretically) want a thunderfire cannon... so 3 metal flak 88s (which incidentally are practically guaranteed to be of shitter quality that GW stuff) would be pretty fucking useless, so shit useless guns for same amount = no value for money.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I have seen alot of good models that are not made by GW such as the Hell Dorado models but they are all metal and in only 1 or 2 poses but yea GW are no where near the end all of models. What makes them great is the plastic models and the amount of customize you can do to them.
Stella there was no point in your last two posts. If you are going to make a argument back it up with facts and dont say you cant be bothered as that just ruins your argument. Why post saying you cant be bothered what is the point in that.

I do find GW prices on a few models a bit odd but the armies I mostly buy stuff for Daemons and CSM I think are priced quite well no models stands out as being way to much compared to the other models.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

I fail to see why people complain about GW prices. GW is not here to hold your hand and pass out free models. They're a business, they're out to make a buck, they don't care if you don't like their prices. 589234231 other people don't care or can afford to shell out the $$$ for them.

If you can find a better deal elsewhere then so be it, as stated above usually its the same cost to buy at a GW store than it is buying online (factoring in shipping cost, customs & brokerage fees, time, etc etc).

Personally, I usually don't mind buying at the local store. I like to support the local hobby shops, especially when they give us a place to game, provide tables, terrain, etc etc.


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

Aye this is getting a little out of hand. If people are willing to pay the prices then thats fair enough. Lets not let it get into a flamewar. As I would win 

Also croydon isn't to far from me. May pay you guys a visit in the future.


----------



## catacan (Nov 29, 2008)

I may have read sieges post wrong but i think that people seem to have gone the wrong way with this, i think he wasnt purely saying GW prices are wrong, infact just the division of prices for models of similar sizes made of the same material etc are not consistant.

For example 

i buy one normal marine (by dividing price of 1 from box of 5) £2
I buy a marine with a heavy boter (divided again) £4

I except that the heavy bolter model is in theory the more specialised and points heavy of the 2 models, but put it into context, i get what a half inch more plastic than i do a normal marine, for 2 times the money.
Also i know this is not the best example, but i hope you get my point.

I am not pointing out i dislike the prices that gw charge as i go in every week, i play on their tables, i buy at least £10 - 20 worth of items and i enjoy it immensely, but it does seem odd how you pay so much more for very little extra.

Although i do see the argument of the rest, that it balances out the game so people dont buy loads of specialist models and have over powered squads. But in an ideal world, i wouldnt mind if gw made those kinds of squads metal meaning that the prices are higher than plastic but you can plainly see you are buying an overpowered model(or squad).



Also i apologise if my grammar is bad


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Torealis,

You make a valid point but I see it a bit different. the Online store I shop at everything is about 10-15% cheaper I save about 7-10$ per box / fig I order. Now they have a solid deal that if you purchase 150$ or more then shipping is free! So I only order once evey month and just take a large lot and thats If I want to order that much. So for example my last order was 300.00 (lots of stuff for kit bashing and a shadowsword ) I saved 140ish dollars. Now idk what anyone says but thats good enough for me! I agree that GW''s Prices are a little extreme in some cases. I dont mind paying for a hobby my son and I enjoy but really... there needs to be a better middle ground. 

Chaosftw


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey here in AUS an Obliterator is $40 AUS which is about 15 Pounds or slightly more...


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Not to mention, with the value of the British Pound over the US dollar, it makes a larger division. 

Personally, being in the lower 25% of the economy here in the states myself, I tend to buy used, crappily painted minis. I green em, clean em and glean em... then when I get time paint them. Both my Exorcists are (unfinished) just Rhinos with Immolator turrets I made into rocket launchers using bits from the hardware store (PVC fittings and drywall anchors). I make lots of stuff from scratch and it looks great. 

If I walked into a GW store with my models and they thought it was a smack in the face that I make my own stuff well... sorry :/ GW's gotta make a living and so do I.


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

GW stuff may well be over priced compared to other minis \ plastic soldiers \ tanks, and its quality may not be as good as other model manufacturers, but its really not all that expensive as hobbies go. Someone else mentioned model trains, I dont find them that bad either, Ive got a dair sized digital layout and a shed load of digital trains for the kids all hooked up to a PC. A bit of bargain hunting really helps on both hobbies.

Now expensive hobbies, In my single days I used to compete in motorport at a national level. Without any car building or maintenace costs you would be looking at £1500 for about 2 hours driving. If you crashed that could go up substantially  well theres the prize money for the winner at the end of the year complete 10 rallies spend £15,000 and you stand a chance to walk away with a big fat cheque for £150 

More expensive than that as a hobby? Have a family, with kids who like model trains and GW... Ive got to fund a family of 6 and 5 peoples GW habits on one wage. 

GW stuff may be overly expensive, and their last price rise was allegedly based on the prie of oil which has since went right back down (and the prices dont appear to be following suit) but if you look at their financial reports they arent exactly raking in the billions. For the last half year they have earnings of 61.2 million they made only 3.2 million profit before tax. I make that roughly a 5% profit margin if the dropped 10% of their income they would be making a loss!


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

See I knew this would happen even though I actually stated previously in this thread I am not having a dig at GW prices in general. I don't care if you buy online, if you buy from ebay, if you buy from an independent hobby shop, if you buy from a GW store or if you steal from your mate. This hobby can be expensive, expensive may or may not mean overpriced but who gives a shit.

I think maybe one or two people might have got what I was trying to say, the rest of you just went off on a great crusade either for or against GW.

A few people mentioned GW base their prices on in game effectiveness rather than actual worth? That kinda makes sense to me, but it is still very inconsistent in some cases.


----------



## steck (Feb 12, 2009)

lol you cant really complain about GW prices tell you play tau... i mean we pay a dollar per point for a box of kroot hounds...


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

i don't see how iit works out same buying online then in store if you buy three box sets you pay 4-7 bucks postage but you've saved 25-40% on three box sets which you may as well get 4th bpxed set with savings



But as was stated he didn't want a price flame war he asked why some things are as expensive as others but don't seem like value for money (like why sniper drone team was nearly same as tau fire warriors ) and only answer i know is unit effectiveness 1 thunderfire cannon rather a landraider crusader or 5 sterngaurd rather a tactical squad.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

a lot of things go in to GW pricing, product needed to make, time to make, shipping, ect ect. But when you look at how much time you get with playing, your paying very little for the game.

lets say you spend 100$ on a 500 point army from GW. (Not that hard to do) And the normally I see is some one taking one day a week to play, so lets say you play once a week for 3 hours (I know a 500 point game is not 3 hours but you can get more then one game in a day!) that is 12 hours a month, so you are paying 8.30$ an hour. after a year, assuming you only play 3 hours a week and find no enjoy meant from painting/Modeling, you spend 152 hours and payed 1.56$ an hour. 

Or you could buy a new video game for 50$ and play it for an average of 30-50 hours and never play it again as a new and better game comes out for you to spend another 50$ on it.


PS~I'm not saying the OP was bashing GW for prices, I am just pointing this out to people.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> yes we all know there ripping us off, heck 10 metal guardsmen for £20, I can get 10 metal Germans for £11


Well I can get five jamacans for a dollar!

Plus if you want dollar/price problems, try privateer press.
You can pay up to twenty dollars for a five-point model :shok:


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

As I have got older I have found it more expensive.

Sadly I think the moral to the story is that I have got older and everything costs more.

I always found it amusing when my grandparents complained about the cost of things these days, fondly remebering the times when a pint of beer was less than a penny (or whatever passed as currency back then.) The first pint of guinness I bought about 17 years ago was £1.81, which was more pricey than lager or bitter but was my prefered poision. Now I am estactic if I can get any pint in a pub or bar for less than £3.00, over the moon if its £2.50 or less.

The price of the hobby actually has not risen that much in real terms. I started playing in 1993 when you could get a MK 1 Rhino made from inferior plastic for £8 to £10 each. The current version, 16 years later is £18.00 made from superior plastic, is a far superior mould and comes with an accessorie sprue as well as a modelled interior. So using the price of beer from the pump as a guide it is about in line with it.

That being said, as a salesman, I am always looking for bargins and almost always shop indepenantly on line.


----------



## silverhawk11011 (Jan 10, 2009)

This seems a little odd to me. 

Eldar Dire Avengers Aspect Warriors - 10 Plastic models including one Exarch - C$36.00

Space Marine Tactical Squad - 10 Plastic models including 1 Sargent
- C$42.00

Chaos Daemons Bloodletters of Khorne - 10 Plastic models 
- C$26.50

Tyranid Termagant Brood - 12 Plastic models including one Ripper Swarm
- C$29.75

Sisters of Battle Squad - 10 Plastic models including one Sister Superior and one Sister with flamer and Sister with a storm bolter
- C$50.00


Now are these not all your basic infantry troops? Why such a discrepancy in pricing? 

I could say it was because of the stats these units have but take the Sisters compared to the SM tactical.

Sisters 334313
Marines 444414

So I am not understanding why these prices vary so much. If someone wants to shed some light on it, would be appreciated.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

silverhawk11011 said:


> Sisters of Battle Squad - *10 Plastic models *including one Sister Superior and one Sister with flamer and Sister with a storm bolter
> - C$50.00


that was a stealth release by GW wasn't it


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

As expensive as it is. I.E 3 plastic Ravenors for £27 I cant help but say, come on, its a hobby, if its more exepnsive you will care for it more,

They arnt exactly those dirt cheap soldiers with mold lines that look like wings you get with the local echo on a friday with a bag of chips and a pickled egg form the corner shop


----------



## Genesis (Nov 5, 2009)

50 dollars for 10 sisters!?Thats rip off, REALLY.To say that warhammer is an expensive hobby, compare it to sports , like icehockey.A experienced players stick costs 500 euros and what about skates?200e.And all other stuff,think about it.I`ve spent 500e on my marine army and i have about 4000-4500 points (rough count).


----------



## silverhawk11011 (Jan 10, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> that was a stealth release by GW wasn't it


Unfortunately not, you can pick em up now at GW. The prices are insane LOL.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

darklove said:


> They don't sell anything Necron.


I have some good news.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Stella was commenting about the stealth release because there aren't any Sisters of Battle models in plastic, they're all metal.


----------



## silverhawk11011 (Jan 10, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Stella was commenting about the stealth release because there aren't any Sisters of Battle models in plastic, they're all metal.


Ahh, I did not know. The set I was looking at did not say they were metal. So I assume they are plastic but could be wrong.


http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat30048&prodId=prod1080206


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

torealis said:


> Ok, say for example that i did want a Thunderfire Cannon... a) it's actually £30, but i suppose the price is irrelevant... so i save around 25% on average by buying online, so i save about £7.50? does that include postage? I just took a look on a few sites, and it seemed that postage was usually extra, so thats another £3-5, so i'll save around £2-4? First, i have to wait a couple of days for it, and probably (definitely in the case of bigger boxes) be in the house when they are delivered. So i have saved myself a small amount of money at the expense of convenience and speed. Honestly, is it worth it?
> 
> For some, sure, it'll be worth it. For me? To take that cannon into Croydon (where, incidentally, i do all my hobby) would be a slap in the face for my friends that work there, and i'm not too keen on that. I support my store because the location and people mean alot to me.
> 
> ...


The online discount stores for me as an aussie are massively cheaper. Down here we get price gouged a lot worse. You save from 50-60% by purchasing off of ebay, including postage. If I buy my thousand sons from GW, i'm looking at paying about $7-800, if I buy them on ebay, I will be paying 300, for EXACTLY the same stuff, if I was loyal to a store charging me 400 more than what I need to pay, I'm an idiot! They clearly aren't loyal to me as a customer.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

This is a little off-topic, but I'm honestly frightened by how poor everyone's reading comprehension abilities seem to be. This thread devolved into a trainwreck about a page in all because people can't read.

Does anyone else ever wish they lived on a different planet?


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> This is a little off-topic, but I'm honestly frightened by how poor everyone's reading comprehension abilities seem to be. This thread devolved into a trainwreck about a page in all because people can't read.
> 
> Does anyone else ever wish they lived on a different planet?


You have no idea.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Katie Drake said:


> This is a little off-topic, but I'm honestly frightened by how poor everyone's reading comprehension abilities seem to be. This thread devolved into a trainwreck about a page in all because people can't read.
> 
> Does anyone else ever wish they lived on a different planet?


I'm quite happy here on Terra, but I couldn't agree more with you...reading skills, spelling skills are what I call a dying art.

back OT...if anyone in Australia pays full retail then they're Masochists, because places like Scrap Dragon and a few others with 20/25% off are just way too easy to access.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

I agree with the original post... some units are waaay over-priced, and some are about right... I have yet to see one that's under-priced, as far as buying the models goes.
It really does make me wonder why say a Thunderfire cannon is so expensive to buy...


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> This is a little off-topic, but I'm honestly frightened by how poor everyone's reading comprehension abilities seem to be. This thread devolved into a trainwreck about a page in all because people can't read.
> 
> Does anyone else ever wish they lived on a different planet?



Mars would be more easily terra-formed if we moved all of the stupid people there and let them die and undergo natural biologic processes.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Vrykolas2k said:


> Mars would be more easily terra-formed if we moved all of the stupid people there and let them die and undergo natural biologic processes.


Natural biologic processes are not possible on Mars due to the frigid conditions and very thin atmosphere. Just thought to help with that info... Jupiter would be more fun maybe as they plummet through layers of atmosphere and are slowly crushed by the pressure... Or Saturn, if they had air they could swim around for ages...


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

This thread has gone of topic? 

There was _never_ a point in this thread... Simple fact is this. GW are a company, now no matter how pally they become, or this or that, they are a company, they make money. On top of that, from a different angle GW dont give a shit what you say anyway, if they did then there would of been a Dark Eldar codex last year... sure, some sets are a rip off, but others are a bargain, and as for metals, well of course they`ll cost more, they are *metal* and I would of thought, generally harder to produce. 

And, in my honest opinion, and I may get bitch slapped by a Mod for this, is, if you dont like the prices, either fuck off and shop somewere else (the Internet eh?) or put up with it....


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

I think a lot of you were dropped on your heads at some stage during your early life. 

Also I made this thread like 10 months ago I can't believe it is still going.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah a Bitching Thread. I hate how Chaos Marines got the Shaft with its current dex. I hate trying to convert metal models. I hate smelly 50 year old men trying to be my friend at the stores. I hate spending 50 smakeroos for some damn SoB. I hate..... huh....what do you mean this is suppose to be a intelegent thread on why some models are way overprice and others barely price right? 

my bad :wink:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> what do you mean this is suppose to be a intelegent thread on why some models are way overprice and others barely price right?


lol, who said it was meant to be intelligent? just people moaning... when there are plenty of other options out there: converting plastics, buying models from other sources... In case people have forgot, the economic climtate isn`t the same as it was two years ago, that combined with other factors such as the higher demand in metal and the fact that there is less of the stuff in the earth and so costs more to dig up counts to, games workshop are at the end of the day a company, so when shit hits the fan they are out there to look after themselves first, us second. Sure 3 Ravenors for £27 is shit, but a Trygon/Mawloc with a nice big base and a fuck-load of spare bitz for £30 is a bargin....


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

i do deals with my friend.
all the space hulk termys for £33 (already had libby for £10)
Basically i am buying him a trygon(or mawloc whatever he wants)


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

darklove said:


> Natural biologic processes are not possible on Mars due to the frigid conditions and very thin atmosphere. Just thought to help with that info... Jupiter would be more fun maybe as they plummet through layers of atmosphere and are slowly crushed by the pressure... Or Saturn, if they had air they could swim around for ages...


But... it would still be fun.
Besides, we don't know how things will adapt to rot away the bodies, which in turn adds to the atmosphere...


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

You need an atmosphere for the rotting to happen, as it is the action of bacteria etc. on the organis matter that causes rot. In such a low pressure environment the flesh would possibly even boil cold, and then freeze...


----------



## projectda (May 12, 2008)

its really that expensive in AU? here its $35 USD($39 AUD) for firewarriors. if thats the case. look at importing form the US.


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

About $50 for a box of FWs down this way. It's expensive, but that's not really the issue. I don't think importing from the US would really benefit me much, maybe for large orders but I don't usually buy in bulk.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Back on the original post: It seems that GW uses the points cost of the model as an indication for price instead of the number/weight of the frames/models. The blister packs are a good example, they're all pretty much the same weight/size and yet there is huge differences in the cost. The Death Leaper costs $6AUS (~15% increase) more than a normal Lictor. How does that work, they basically the same model with different arms/head? And for plastics a 10 man tactical squad costs the same as a single land speeder. It's a bit silly really.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> And for plastics a 10 man tactical squad costs the same as a single land speeder. It's a bit silly really.


Why? you melt down the plastic from a Tactical Squad, and Melt-down the plastic contents of a Land Speeder box and they`d be the same. They both come with a sheet of transfers and the box is roughly, if not the same dimensions. Logically that makes sense for them to cost the same.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bobss said:


> Why? you melt down the plastic from a Tactical Squad, and Melt-down the plastic contents of a Land Speeder box and they`d be the same.


proof?
.....


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

darklove said:


> You need an atmosphere for the rotting to happen, as it is the action of bacteria etc. on the organis matter that causes rot. In such a low pressure environment the flesh would possibly even boil cold, and then freeze...





How much atmosphere is inside an active volcano, where bacteria also live?
As well, there is simple life already extant on Mars.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> proof?
> .....


Do, I have to buy a Tactical Squad and Landspeeder, melt them down in a sadistic pyromanical fashion, take photo`s and PM them to you Stella?:wink:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bobss said:


> Do, I have to buy a Tactical Squad and Landspeeder, melt them down in a sadistic pyromanical fashion, take photo`s and PM them to you Stella?:wink:


no, put them in measurement jugs first, then take the pictures


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Vrykolas2k said:


> How much atmosphere is inside an active volcano, where bacteria also live?
> As well, there is simple life already extant on Mars.


Erm quite a bit? Just because it's an active volcanoe doesn't mean that theres no atmosphere, I think you may have become confused as to exactly what an 'atmosphere' consists of.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Archaea are bacteria that can live in incredibly harsh conditions (extreme heat/cold, low oxygen, etc.).


----------



## The Fallen (Jul 15, 2009)

darklove said:


> At the moment I think some models are over priced, but there are many others that I think are almost too cheap. I suppose that across a whole army it balances out.


Some models are overpriced??? ALL models are overpriced. They must be making a 97%-98% profit on all their products! Think about it, a couple of molds of plastic for 30-50 american dollars. 

Or my personal favorite; 4 slabs of plastic and a lego looking plastic crystal for $50 american dollars (aka the Monolith :laugh


----------

